# Rock River Predator Pursuit



## passthru79

My buddy just picked up a predator pursuit rifle from rock river arms not too long ago. Ive been thinking about buying one myself sometime in the near future. I really prefer having the chance to shoot a gun before I buy one, so he was nice enough to let me take his out over the weekend to see how I liked it. First off, everything I have read about this rifle says it is very accurate and rock river claims it has 3/4MOA garentee. Just a little bit about the gun, it has a 20 inch heavy match barrel with free floated handgaurds, a two stage match trigger and it weighs in right at 8.1 lbs empty. I shot 9 three shot groups at 100 yards with it. Those 9 groups averaged .76 inches and that was with two different factory loads. My 5 best groups averaged .48 inches with the smallest group measureing .276 iches. The overal average would have been alot better but I pulled a couple of shots that caused two of the groups to be a little over an inch. Thats still pretty good for shooting someone elses rifle for the first time with factory ammo. I forgot my shooting bags, and my ear phones so I had to fold up the soft case to use for a rest and wad up toillet paper in my ears. His gun has a 3.5-10 Vari XIII luepold scope on it. Great scope but something with a little more magnification would have helped when shooting groups.


----------



## bar-d

Sounds like a fine rifle. I am going the other way and building an AR from scratch.


----------



## TexAgBQ81

with that type of a discription and shooting, sounds to me like you have already made up your mind just need a little push so ------here you go----


----------



## Rile

Glad I found this site. I have been looking at purchasing an AR type rifle. I looked at the Rock River Arms Predator Pursuit, but I like to shoot a gun before I buy too. This info was helpful.


----------



## ultramag

I have a few the RRA predator Pursuit is my favorite.


----------



## passthru79

Now they came out with a 16 inch barrel version of the predator pursuite. Its garenteed at the same 3/4 MOA accuracey but its 4 inches shorter and almost a full pound lighter. That would be handy.


----------



## Furhunter

passthru79 said:


> Now they came out with a 16 inch barrel version of the predator pursuite. Its garenteed at the same 3/4 MOA accuracey but its 4 inches shorter and almost a full pound lighter. That would be handy.


16 inchers are handy to get out of the truck window but are very loud. You wouldnt believe the difference 4 inches makes on barrel length. I have a M&P 15T and it made my ears ring with muffs on. I changed the bird cage to a Lavang and it helped alot. I would stick with a 20 for a pure hunting rig. The pursuit is a great rig, I have a friend thats very pleased with his.


----------



## ultramag

I just sold my 16" sticking with my 20's from now on they just handle/balance better.....


----------



## passthru79

I think I will definetly go with the 20" barrel. Just have to save up some $$$$ and hope the wife doesnt get too mad at me.


----------



## knapper

I have a match RRA and find that it is everything I could hope for in an AR. Sounds like the match one with different additions, they are one of the best out there.


----------



## MudEngineer

I bought the Rock River Predator Pursuit 20" upper on www.RBprecision.com for $555 plus $20 to ship it to me. I am pretty sure they also sell the complete rifle and would most likely have a good price on those too. I love the gun and the accuracy is great. I sent it out to have a JP Tactical stainless steel muzzle break installed on it and can't wait to get it back and shoot it again.


----------



## ebbs

Thanks for that link Muddy E. Looks like another good one to add to the list.


----------



## RoughNeck

I also have a rock river and just love it,has the 20" barrel,with competion gas block,match trigger, folding stock,4.5x14x40 nikon with burris PEPR 6 hole scope mount, got it to driving nails at the range yesterday


----------



## youngdon

Nice. Glad to hear you got a shooter. RR makes a quality product.


----------



## rdsi64

When I built my AR, I chose the RRA Predator predator pursuit upper.
This is what you can do with 20 rounds from the 100 yard bench with a RRA


----------



## youngdon

Nice, You got yourself a shooter there.


----------



## bones44

Nice shooting !! Looks like one sweet rig.


----------

